# Update moboot from cwm?



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

Is it possible to update moboot from cwm? Just selecting to install it like cm and gapps gives me an error.


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

No..I believe you have to update it through ACMEInstaller.. its just as easy as when you first put android on the tp ..hopefully this helps

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Smith7018 (Aug 25, 2011)

DreamScar said:


> Is it possible to update moboot from cwm? Just selecting to install it like cm and gapps gives me an error.


Yes, it is totally possible! Go to CWM -> storage and mounts -> mount /boot 
then, on your computer connected to the TouchPad, you type:
adb push location/of/uImage.moboot /boot/uImage.moboot

That should update your uImage.moboot correctly and when you restart, it should load it correctly. Also, remember to make a back up of the old one just in case this fails, so just pull it after you mount /boot


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

Even easier way while in android extract the zip copy the uimage inside navigate to /boot rename old uimage.moboot to uimagemoboot.bak paste new uimage and rename to uimage.moboot make permissions the same as the old one and reboot. This is a little risky but if the new file has the same name and permissions as the old it will work fine

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Smith7018 (Aug 25, 2011)

Is /boot/ mounted r/w in Android? I always thought it was only mounted in the bootloader/in CWM if requested.


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

1loudsvt said:


> Even easier way while in android extract the zip copy the uimage inside navigate to /boot rename old uimage.moboot to uimagemoboot.bak paste new uimage and rename to uimage.moboot make permissions the same as the old one and reboot. This is a little risky but if the new file has the same name and permissions as the old it will work fine
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Thanks this worked perfectly!


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

DreamScar said:


> Thanks this worked perfectly!


Sorry for the late reply. I think jcsullins plans to make future releases updatable with CWM.


----------

